

MIT and CERN's secure webmail plan stumped by PayPal freeze - outrightfree
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/01/proton_mail_caught_by_paypal_processing_freeze/

======
Create
The second meeting took place in October 1988 at a summer resort in Western
Virginia, sad and grey this particular autumn. The Americans turned up in
force. Bill Bostwick, from the Department of Energy was the Chairman, Barry
Leiner from the Department of Defense and Vint Cerf were present. The European
representatives were thin on the ground: a German and British representative
plus Francois Flückiger.

In 1991, 80% of the internet capacity in Europe for international traffic was
installed at CERN, in building 513.

------
higherpurpose
This needs to be upvoted. I think it's Paypal's biggest blunder yet. Their
excuse is that "it might not be legal" and if they asked the "government"
(which government? The US one? They are based in Switzerland) for approval.

Absolutely unacceptable.

